# luxating patella surgical costs



## sophie1 (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm so grateful for this forum where I can read other's experiences with this problem. The support is awesome! Today I'm going to call the orthopedic surgeon that was highly recommended by my vet and set up an appointment for an evaluation. I don't have the financial resources to get 2 or 3 opinions from various specialists and will go with the referral of my vet, as she claims him to be one of the best in the area. Since I'll be at his mercy for whatever he claims is necessary and whatever his costs are, I'd love to have something to compare by. Could those of you who have experienced this surgery please share what to expect as to costs, recovery, and whether or not to have both back legs done at once or just one at a time? I realize that it will differ according to the individual pet and location, but I'd love to have a guideline so I'll not be in shock when I go to see him, and I can be assured of what he is telling me clicks with what I've read prior. Are there ever cases when surgery is NOT recommended? In hind sight, are there things that you'd have done differently in going with this surgery, such as getting both legs at once rather than individually, etc.?


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

Hi, Well my Lil Boo goes in tomarrow and my vet has given me a quote of $400-700 per knee, which is really cheap considering I read on here of upwards $1000 per knee. Wish you luck! I know the finincial strain of this surgery, thankfully I have an understanding vet...even if they cant seem to do a dental on my other little girl. :shocked:


----------



## sophie1 (Aug 22, 2007)

> Hi, Well my Lil Boo goes in tomarrow and my vet has given me a quote of $400-700 per knee, which is really cheap considering I read on here of upwards $1000 per knee. Wish you luck! I know the finincial strain of this surgery, thankfully I have an understanding vet...even if they cant seem to do a dental on my other little girl. :shocked:[/B]



Are you going to have both knees done tomorrow? I guess the range of cost is depending on the extent of the surgery required once he sees what he's up against? I'm curious to know what area you are from, knowing that costs will vary depending on where one lives. Does that cost include everything, like initial consultation and follow up exam, or only the surgical costs? So many questions to bother you with when you are probably so stressed out. I'll have you and Boo in my thoughts and prayers tomorrow and hope to read a report on the experience and recovery in the following days/weeks. Also, is the surgery going to be performed by your vet or an orthopedic surgeon (specialist)?


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

Hello.

Where I work, the cost of patella surgery, including 2 nights in the hospital with pain management and IV fluids can cost up to $1600. However, that is in an upper class section of Long Island. I would think it would be cheaper elsewhere. 

They usually recommend doing both knees at the same time if they both need surgery. This saves you on the cost of anesthesia, and saves your pup from going under twice. Recovery will be a little more involved, but it would be worth it in the long run. I am not sure how much more that would add to the price. 

That cost would also include a follow up exam, and stich or staple removal. :thumbsup:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I had a vet quote me $600 more than the orthopedic surgeon. The vet was the original one who diagnosed it, so went ahead and gave me a quote. I didn't know her, and had no intention of having her do the surgery, but I thought it was interesting the specialist was so much less.

Also, this may sound strange, but after the initial diagnoses, I get quotes over the phone. With all the rescue dogs coming and going, I do not have time to run them all over So Cal. But it's necessary to get the best surgeon, at the best price, for Rescue.

I ask for a quote on "best case", and "worst case". In other words Ringo's heart surgery would be between 3K and 5K. Another specialist might say between 4K and 5K. All things being equal, I go with the 3K to 5K, as this could save rescue $1000.

I, personally, would go with a specialist who is comfortable with doing both legs at the same time. I've known many who have them done at the same time. Hopefully, Olga (Miko's) mom will give her input, as well. Miko had his done at the same time.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:bysmilie: I paid almost 1700 hundred for Nemos one leg and one night and a half of a day
in the vet hospital. To me it was high , but we didn't have a choice I would never leave him in pain , but I know people can't afford that, It just seems to me New York is so much higher than other places.
I'm glad it's over and it took 8 weeks for him to be "OKAY" but he is happy now and thats all that matters to me :wub: He is my best friend ya know :biggrin: 

I hope everything works out with lil Boo and I wish him luck and all the best :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Nemo did go to a orthopedist specialist also..
Best Of Luck,
ANDREA


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I found Olga's thread about Miko's LP surgery:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...c=2839&st=0


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

dueci needs patella surgery. :bysmilie: 
his legs are not slipping yet, and our vet has graded it to be a 2-3 :bysmilie: 
he runs and plays on all 4 legs he doesnt skip, but i can tell when he stands his legs sometimes slide.
i "was" waiting for his legs to skip a little but reading from everyone's post i should do it now then later.
over here at northern virginia where we are its 1800 per leg for the surgery.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

The surgeons my vet referred me to (which is a referral only hospital) quoted me $3500-$5000 for both knees. I guess I'm giving up my birthday and Christmas presents for the next 10 years. 

One of the surgeons I met with insisted that Shiva stay overnight, even though all the staff went home at 7! 

Good luck with Boo tomorrow and with Sophie as well, you all will be in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> The surgeons my vet referred me to (which is a referral only hospital) quoted me $3500-$5000 for both knees. I guess I'm giving up my birthday and Christmas presents for the next 10 years.
> 
> One of the surgeons I met with insisted that Shiva stay overnight, even though all the staff went home at 7!
> 
> Good luck with Boo tomorrow and with Sophie as well, you all will be in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:[/B]



Yep, the prices are ALL over the place. Last year I was quoted $1800 for one of Billy's legs by the vet. It would have been double, had both legs needed it ($3600). And this was not a specialist.

You always have to go with whom you are comfortable with. You cannot put a price on a piece of mind.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Ruby's was around $1,500, our vet referred us to the orthoped we went with, and I totally trust his opinion. He has been our vet for the last 17 years. I wouldn't have done a thing differently. I think most places will work with you in regards to a payment plan. I live outside of Chicago, I don't know where you live. We were originally told it could be upwards of $2,000. I'm pretty sure she only spent one night there (but the place we took her to is also an emergency vet so there were ppl there 24/7)....I could be wrong, not something you really want to remember!! Good luck to you two, she'll do just fine!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> The surgeons my vet referred me to (which is a referral only hospital) quoted me $3500-$5000 for both knees. I guess I'm giving up my birthday and Christmas presents for the next 10 years.
> 
> One of the surgeons I met with insisted that Shiva stay overnight, even though all the staff went home at 7!
> 
> Good luck with Boo tomorrow and with Sophie as well, you all will be in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:[/B]


You're in California, right? That probably explains the high prices.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=425016
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly! To top it off, the surgery center is near Beverly Hills, you can't get much worse than that! At this point all I care about is her health and feeling comfortable with the surgeon.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=425024
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

My regular vet did Bella's surgery, I felt really at ease with her ability and felt better with her than I would have a stranger. Bella's surgery was $489 (including pre-op blood work, anesthesia, surgery, pain meds, etc), then $12 to refill the antibiotics later, and then $5 when Bella decided she had had the banage on long enough and tore it and we had to have it rebandaged. I can't find the paperwork for the xrays, but that price doesn't include those. I live in TX, and it was one leg.


----------

